# My transcription for guitar: Praeludium, BWV 1008



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Happy new year and share my previous transcription for guitar: Praeludium, BWV 1008. (played on online SCGS winter concert in year 2021)






Bach's unaccompanied cello suites and violin sonata are all wonderful for guitar.


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

Hi, Ming,
Can you share with us how your transcription differs from others available? Do you provide a free download?
Viajero


----------



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Viajero said:


> Hi, Ming,
> Can you share with us how your transcription differs from others available? Do you provide a free download?
> Viajero


I was inspired by Yo Yo Ma's concert, and treat guitar more like a string instrument rather than keyboard. Also it might be a technical economical one. I didn't make the music sheet public yet, but if you are interested you can email [email protected]


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

burnabyguitar said:


> I was inspired by Yo Yo Ma's concert, and treat guitar more like a string instrument rather than keyboard. Also it might be a technical economical one. I didn't make the music sheet public yet, but if you are interested you can email [email protected]


Hi, Burnaby,
I like your concept since we guitarists must be creative when playing the music written for other instruments to be sensitive to the nature and realistic range of the Classical guitar. And, after all, we are stringed instruments and need to keep that in mind when playing transcriptions. Further, thanks for your offer for the music. Perhaps when your piece is ready for the public, you might consider some brief notes for the guitarist who is interested in playing your transcription. Well done.
Viajero


----------



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Viajero said:


> Hi, Burnaby,
> I like your concept since we guitarists must be creative when playing the music written for other instruments to be sensitive to the nature and realistic range of the Classical guitar. And, after all, we are stringed instruments and need to keep that in mind when playing transcriptions. Further, thanks for your offer for the music. Perhaps when your piece is ready for the public, you might consider some brief notes for the guitarist who is interested in playing your transcription. Well done.
> Viajero


thanks Viajero!


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Well done, Burnabyguitar! The guitar and its technical possibilities different from a bowed instrument lets music pieces sound a new way, and I feel your transcription fits the instrument well.

At 2:08, is the played chord what you wrote?

In case you plan to take a copyright but haven't up to now, hurry up! Anyone can use software to type the score from your record and pretend to be the arranger.


----------

